# Conférence vidéo avec jitsi



## Key's (7 Octobre 2020)

J'ai installé récemment jitsi coe solution de visioconférence mais je n'ai ni audio ni vidéo dans ma salle de conférence. 
Micro et caméra déjà autorisés.
Bien vouloir me venir en aide svp.

Bsr Cordialement !


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2020)

Les doublons... https://forums.macg.co/threads/conference-video-avec-jitsi.1345055/ ...c'est mal.


----------

